# Compound arm exercises



## rangers97 (Feb 16, 2005)

Just wondering who here ONLY does compound arm exercises and the results that they are getting.  I am talking about for triceps only doing things like dips and close grip benches and for bis just doing close grip chinups or heavy underhand grip rowing.  I am trying to decide whether it's worth it to do heavy sets of db curls or tricep pushdowns if I can do these other exercises and get just as good or better results.  Heavy db or bb curls can really knock the crap outta ya too, so it would be nice to just beat myself with some heavy chinups, at least you hit the back too....

anyway, just wondering...


----------



## KarlW (Feb 16, 2005)

I use the compounds mainly and just do like 1 or 2 sets of the others. Results for me have been just as good as when I did multiple sets of curls/pushdowns etc etc


----------



## westb51 (Feb 16, 2005)

i will start the workout with a compound then  from there move to isolation. i think both are key for almost any goal you have.


----------



## Mags (Feb 16, 2005)

I think compound are good for mass, but isolation sahoe them and make them grow in ways mass adding won't. I'd recommend for tri's close grip presses, skullcrushers and dumbell/barbell extensions and go as heavy as with good form and with bi's, heavy barbell curls (straight bar if your wrists aren't susceptable to pain or strains), some sort of preacher curl using straight bar or dumbell and maybe alternate dumbell curls or concentration curls. Throw in some heavy hammer curls or reverse barbell curls every now and again to bolster your forearms/brachi etc. Stick to dumbell/barbell heavy freeweight movements first to add mass and some shape but don't worry about cables or machines etc yet till you've put on some decent size. I don't think the exercises you mentioned alone will be enough to produce good arms.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

i do very little direct arm work.  i do more compound movements and my arms grow.  i hate training arms.


----------

